# Arggggg! Sucks



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

The shit has hit the fan once again. The guitar player that we had will only be able to play with us on rare occasion. His forte and love of music is the blues. He's trying out for a 60/70's R & B band. I don't blame him. You have to do what you love and your passionate about. Sid the kid has bowed out for this semester because of his work load in university. This is until the beginning of December. Got to find a temp singer because I really love Sid's voice when he gets it right!

It's only me and the drummer now. I have to start almost from scratch again. 

I can't be devastated about this as I think I have to look at it as another chance to play with new people.

One step forward and 3 backwards!

ffs though, we were getting to the point where we thought we might be able to do a few live gigs in the near future.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Lola said:


> It's only me and the drummer now. I have to start almost from scratch again


Try some improvs and change the name to "The Black Stripes"
Not ideal but you won't stop moving forward


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

I know how you feel. We have an informal jam/band practice every Sunday. Last week we were missing a drummer and a guitar player. No problem we have three guitars so the bass player played drums and us two guitar players took turns on bass. Now the lead guitar player who wrote most of our songs is away on holiday for three weeks. Then I'm away for two weeks. The garage we are using for a jam place is starting to leak so we are going to have to waste a Sunday fixing the roof. Glad we don't take this too seriously


----------



## Jamdog (Mar 9, 2016)

Could be worst. At least you have a drummer.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Your right, it could be worse but it's just damned frustrating.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

It can be really disappointing. Unfortunately that's just the way it goes. People really have to enjoy what they're doing...and have the spare time to do it, especially if they aren't getting paid.

Personally, when I'm in a similar situation, I try to focus on what we HAVE rather than what we're missing (we've been looking for a long-term bass player for a while now, but we DO have 3 singers, 2 guitars and drums). It's easy to under-appreciate what ya got when there's something missing from the mix.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I just found a 35 yr old male who plays guitar and sings. Hopefully he comes to a rehearsal. Got to put things back together again! My passion for playing in a band with potential is the passion that keeps me OCD on this matter.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I already found a drummer and another lead/rhythm guitar player in less than 24 hours. It's do or die. I will not go quietly into that good night. lol


----------



## Jamdog (Mar 9, 2016)

Lola said:


> I already found a drummer and another lead/rhythm guitar player in less than 24 hours. It's do or die. I will not go quietly into that good night. lol


Didn't you already have a drummer?


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Jamdog said:


> Didn't you already have a drummer?


Yes but he plays guitar too and that's his true passion! I am trying to keep people happy!


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

keeping a band together is the most difficult thing, sometimes. no matter how much time and effort you put into your playing, sometimes you need to put as much or even more into keeping the ship afloat and that's when it starts to seem like more trouble than it's worth. hope you find some people who are willing and able to commit as much as you are!


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)




----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

You will never guess who had the nerve to phone me? 


Sid the kid! The singer who didn't show up to rehearsal for six months! 

Made up my mind a long time a go! He ISN'T coming back *ever! *


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

It always surprises me that there is as much drama in cover bands as there is in original bands.

I guess they are all bands in the end.

For some reason I always think cover bands would be far simpler.

Someone decides what kind of cover band they are going to form, hires people, people learn the songs, rehearse, books some gigs at local pubs, briefcases of money.


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2017)

Guncho said:


> briefcases of money


or just pitchers of beer .. if you're lucky.


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

Guncho said:


> ... briefcases of money.


Hmmm ? What, when, where ?


----------



## SaucyJack (Mar 8, 2017)

It can be hard getting the right personnel in a band. I was the 3rd guitar player and since I've joined we're on our 3rd singer, 4th bass player and 2nd drummer. 

I think we're stable these days....lol.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I just surprises me how nervy some people are. No drama, end of story.

We are finally at a point of stability as well. Thank god!


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

Lola said:


> You will never guess who had the nerve to phone me?
> 
> 
> Sid the kid! The singer who didn't show up to rehearsal for six months!
> ...


Good decision. Usually once a deadbeat, always a deadbeat.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Lola said:


> You will never guess who had the nerve to phone me?
> 
> 
> Sid the kid! The singer who didn't show up to rehearsal for six months!
> ...


I wonder if "Hell hath no fury like a woman scorned" fits here? Sounds like Lola's pretty angry.*#*(


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Guitar101 said:


> I wonder if "Hell hath no fury like a woman scorned" fits here? Sounds like Lola's pretty angry.*#*(


Of course I am angry. You would be to. I paid for his share of the studio a couple of times! He never paid me back! Last time I checked money doesn't grow on trees.

He would say he was on his way and then never show. That happened several times!

The last straw was not showing up for Rehersal for 6 months in a row NO COURTESY calls whatsoever! Why should I be the one chasing after this person?

Now ask yourself this. Would you be mad at the above situations?

I don't know about you but this is some serious shit that should of not happened. And yes, it made me angry! Why wouldn't it?


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Lola said:


> Of course I am angry. You would be to. I paid for his share of the studio a couple of times! He never paid me back! Last time I checked money doesn't grow on trees.
> 
> He would say he was on his way and then never show. That happened several times!
> 
> ...


Hmmm, . . . . . . . I got nuthin.MJF$#


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Our "ex" singer just doesn't give up!

He just texted me to see when we are getting together. I told him we already have a singer. I told him that he opted to check out!

Does he not get it?


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

Lola said:


> Our "ex" singer just doesn't give up!
> 
> He just texted me to see when we are getting together. I told him we already have a singer. I told him that he opted to check out!
> 
> Does he not get it?


I know a bass player with the same problem. Have told him several times that I don't have time to get a 3rd band going with him but still get the occasional note with "when are we getting this going again" LOL. Just a little background, I've been in two previous bands with him where he unexpectedly quit just as we were getting gig ready. Great guy, but just not a good bandmate.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I would tell him to come on over and if he brings me the money he owes me, he can sing with us. Once you have your money, let him sing one song and tell him he's not right and tell him to get out.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Steadfastly said:


> I would tell him to come on over and if he brings me the money he owes me, he can sing with us. Once you have your money, let him sing one song and tell him he's not right and tell him to get out.


Nah, I just cut the cord and my losses! 

He hasn't texted me since! Geez, I wonder why? 

I am not into wasting my time playing games!


----------

